# Dark brown spots on bedding -



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I looked where Satin has been sleeping at nights today - on a light blue sheet - it was covered in dark brown spots the size of a pin head - what is causing this? Kind of freaking me out --


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

I took some of them to the sink and did the water test to see if they turn reddish - as in being flea dirt - did not turn reddish. 

I did notice a few times today she scratches her ear alot - I thought she was going to make it bleed she was scratching so bad.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

The only thing I can think of is flea droppings. Try putting them on a paper towel and then wetting the area slightly, to see if red appears on the paper towel.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Yea I tried that - didn't turn red.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Bed bugs?


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

No doesn't look like bugs - looks like dirt droppings LoL - but how could she be that dirty? Do you have any idea what ear mites do? her previous owner said she has had trouble with ear mites in teh past and today I noticed Satin itching her ear so hard I was afraid she was going to make it bleed.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

Given her history and her scratching, I imagine ear mites are a possibility. I've never had to deal with ear mites before, although I just checked a book I have and it says to gently massage the back of her ear at the base with your thumb and forefinger (if she'll let you!). It also says most cats will enjoy it when you do that or, at worst, they might try to run away. But a cat with ear mites will usually start scratching their ear vigorously. You can give that a shot until another member comes along who knows more about ear mites than I do!


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Since she still won't let me touch her - that wont' be happening!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

It sounds like it might be ear mites, and you should take her to a vet for a definite diagnosis, and she'll need medication to get rid of them; otherwise they will get worse.

Ear Mites in Cats on MedicineNet

If the brown spots aren't ear mites, they could be from some leakage from her anus, particularly if she has diarrhea.


----------

